# FTAO Janev1000



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Jane,

Awhile back when I was changing Noodles food you had said that when you had biscuit on wainwrights he had loose poohs and tear staining. I have had noodle on that for 3 months now and she has been fine but this last week she has had loose poohs and tear staining!

I am putting her on home cooked for a few days and am going to go and buy barking heads today, really hope it is the food causing these things and that the change will sort it out.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Shouldn't tempt fate but Frizz has been on Barking Heads for about 5 months now and his constant upset stomachs are just a distant memory. Highly recommend it, we alternate with three different flavours just to give him a bit of variety. Good luck.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Anita said:


> Shouldn't tempt fate but Frizz has been on Barking Heads for about 5 months now and his constant upset stomachs are just a distant memory. Highly recommend it, we alternate with three different flavours just to give him a bit of variety. Good luck.


Thanks Anita, I have bought the barking heads today, going to keep her on chicken and rice for a few days and then start to add some of the new food bit by bit. fingers crossed.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Woo!

Biscuit came to us on Wainwrights and then I immediately switched him to NI. HOwever, I kept the Wainwrights to use as training treats - which was quite a lot at the time given that he was at the age to have lots of treats for toileting, etc! He then started to get tear staining and when I googled it it said that beet sugar was often the cause. This is an ingredient in Wainwrigjhts. However, he was also right in his teething period, which is common for tearing too. I stopped the Wainwrights and gave him Origen instead. I aso put apply cider vinegar in his water and a few blueberries here and there, which are also supposed to be good. Anyway, at around 6 months of age, the tearing stopped and has never returned. 

At 7 months I put him on to BH and he has loved it ever since and has had totally clean ears and eyes. However, I recently put Honey on raw as she struggles with kibble and am currently feeding Biscuit half and half until the BH has run out as I just want to have them on the same food. 

Given the age that Noodle is, it could well be the same reason as Biscuit as when they are cutting new teeth, it can make their eyes water and can be confusing as to what's causing it.  My bet is that it will clear up itself over the next 2 months. Just keep wiping her eyes a few times a day to help prevent the staining. Hope that helps! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Barking Heads is my fave dried dog food. All my dogs and puppies are fed this and have all grown and thrived on this brand.


----------

